# new starter seeking modenas



## lennon22 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi everyone i am a new starter to the show pigeon scene and was wondering if anyone knows a good breeder who sells modenas and other breeds, I used to race pigeons but find it difficult to spend the time they need so was looking to get into showing them but don't know where to start. Any help please folks.I live in the north east of england


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Check the national modena club of the UK you should be able to contact them and find a breeder you can probably buy some birds from.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

If you were in the States I could hook you up with some


----------



## lennon22 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks fellas, i wish i was in the states i will check the modena club and see what they say, any tips on breeding.


----------

